# this is a Z31 !!!!!!



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

Click here 

You guys are going to love this...


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

that is awesome. i wish my z were that fast...


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

that is bad isn't it??? heh...


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

9.58 quarter mile. psh...i could do that on my bike.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah a hayabusa lol


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

thats nutsss, wish my sentra could do some shit like that


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

that's nothing... you should see the ones in the 8's

The best part... stock engine block, SOHC, single turbo, good ol' VG30ET torque.

I have seen Z31's make 300-350 hp, and 450 Lb. Ft. Better torque to Hp ratio than most big blocks.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

i'll have my z at 400-450 whp by christmas....that kind of torque would be insane....stock i think its 260 ft lbs of torque correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nissani said:


> i'll have my z at 400-450 whp by christmas....that kind of torque would be insane....stock i think its 260 ft lbs of torque correct me if i'm wrong


 260's a bit high. I think it's 200 hp / 220 tq crank.


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

i appreciate the correction...i'll find where i read that and show you to it..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nissani said:


> i appreciate the correction...i'll find where i read that and show you to it..



84-87 turbo: 200 bhp @ 5200 rpm. This from Z31.com , makes no mention of torque , unfortunately , but I'm guessing about 220-ish.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

227ft/lbs of torque. For all 84-89 USDM Turbo models.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

is the stock WHP 160 on the 87?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

About 170 wheel horsepower., stock for the USDM models and it isn't really much different for the 88-89Ts.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmm cool alright thanks man. It's got about 200 FlyWHP


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah 200BHP for 84-87 USDM Z31Ts. 88-89 USDM Z31Ts have 205BHP.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright for some reason I thought BHP was wheel horse power.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> alright for some reason I thought BHP was wheel horse power.


 No , BHP is Brake Horse-Power , and I recall it has nothing to do with the wheels. You can only get WHP off a dyno , and for some reason most manufacturers are allergic to dyno's. Probably because it would be a lot smaller number on a lot of cars. So they measure Hp at the crank or via this bhp thing (Somebody want to explain that?) to give the largest number possible. I mean , would you feel the same about your turbo Z if you knew it was only putting 160 Hp on the ground? Or would that majical 200 Hp number make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd much rather tell people my car has 250+ HP instead of 200


----------

